# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Старые ножницы

## Svalexander84

Старые ножницы = 100 гр

----------


## Svalexander84

100

----------


## Svalexander84

80

----------


## Svalexander84

80

----------


## Svalexander84

80

----------


## Svalexander84

80

----------


## Svalexander84

80

----------


## Svalexander84

80

----------


## Svalexander84

80

----------


## Svalexander84

80

----------


## Svalexander84

80

----------


## Svalexander84

80

----------


## Svalexander84

80

----------


## Svalexander84

80

----------


## Svalexander84

80

----------


## Svalexander84

80

----------


## Svalexander84

80

----------


## Svalexander84

100

----------


## Svalexander84

100

----------


## Svalexander84

100

----------


## Нефира

за 50 гррн возьму!а так за хлам отдавать сотку-нет смысла!!!

----------


## Svalexander84

> за 50 гррн возьму!а так за хлам отдавать сотку-нет смысла!!!


 Спасибо) увы за 50 гррн нет смысла!!!

----------


## Svalexander84

100

----------


## Svalexander84

100

----------


## Svalexander84

100

----------


## Svalexander84

100

----------


## Svalexander84

100

----------


## Nikolaich

40

----------


## Светольда

60

----------


## Svalexander84

> 60


 100

----------


## Svalexander84

100

----------


## Svalexander84

100

----------


## Svalexander84

100

----------


## Svalexander84

100

----------

